# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الناطقين باللغة العربية في العالم

## مؤمن العربية

أحببت أن أشارك بموضوع عدد الناطقين باللغة العربية في العالم قياساً إلى اللغات الثانية، ونسبة مستخدميها قياساً إلى عدد السكان، ومن الملاحظ أن هذه الإحصائية تقوم على تفكيك اللغة العربية إلى اللهجات العامية التي من شأنها أن تضعف نسبة مستخدمي العربية مقارنة مع اللغات الأخرى. 
لكن لو جمعنا عدد الناطقين بالعربية معاً  -حسب نفس القائمة السابقة - وأجرينا المقارنة مع اللغات العشرة الأولى في العالم نجد أن عدد متكلمي اللغة العربية حسب إحصاءاتهم نفسها هي: 174,950,000 هذا لم نضع فيه باقي الدول العربية لتي أهملتها الإحصائية لأنها لا تدخل في التريب العالمي بسبب تفكيكها إلى لهجاتها محلية، واما لو قمنا بالإحصائية حسب عدد السكان الناطقين بالعربية في الدول العربية فقط: 323,825,430 .
وبالتالي فإن ترتيب اللغة العربية بين اللغات العالمية يصبح: 
حسب إحصاءات www.ethnologue.com :  174,950,000  وترتيبها العالمي هو الخامس والعشرون.
حسب عدد سكان البلاد العربية:   323,825,430  وترتيبها اعالمي هو: الثالث.
وتأتي العربية في الترتيب الثالث عالمياً حسب عدد الناطقين بها، بعد: 
-	الصينية التقليدية (885,000,000). 
-	الإسبانية (332,000,000). 
-	العربية (323,825,430).
-	ثم تأتي الإنكيزية في المرتبة الرابعة (322,000,000).

والسلام عليكم...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## يوسف غيث

بارك الله فيك . وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

